# Home Office Setup...



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah it sounds kinda dumb... 

I'm building my office down in the basement, it's a pretty big room around 14-17 in size and I have (and always will have) a corner desk in one corner. I would like to have a nice 2CH setup (maybe i'll do 5.1 later, i watch movies at my desk sometimes)

I spent 6-8 hours a day in here, why not have a nice 2CH setup (when I say nice, I mean nicer than the $100 logitech computer speakers)

I was thinking of something like Emotiva UAW-8.2 in wall speakers for my L/R and then i'd get a 2CH amp at some point, but for now i'll just use an older HT Amp I have sitting around.

What do you guys think? 

At the same some I had some questions....

-- do I need to create a backer for these speakers? Create an airspace by sealing up a section? 
-- What do the speakers expect for space in the wall? Open wall? Insulated?
-- what if one speaker is on an exterior insulated outside wall (concrete on back) and one is on an interior non insulated wall (that has drywall on both sides)

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would recommend small Bookshelves if at all possible. If not, I would call Emotiva and discuss that each Speaker is going to have a different setup in respect to what is behind the wall. Emotiva has some of the best Customer Service out there and know their Products well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

JJ: I know bookshelves would be better "technically" -- but I figure this setup would be 100x better than computer speakers.... I'm trying to get stuff OFF my desk, and any decent bookshelf is gonna take up pretty significant desktop space... 

I'm also looking a little bit for esthetics. I've sent them an email, I will post their reply.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Rather then put the Bookshelfs on the desk you could wall mount them, that way you could have your cake and eat it too.:T


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

In my home office I'm running a pair of psb Image B4 bookshelf speakers through a Parasound Zamp v.3 Zone Amplifier. The sound card is a Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium Fatality. The sound quality is definately 100X better than computer speakers. I have my speakers setting on a wall shelf about 18" above the monotor height as to maximize desk space. This set up has turned out to be really nice for me.


----------



## robile (Mar 27, 2011)

Any decent bookshelf speaker and receiver combo will sound better then dedicated computer speakers imo.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't think anyone is disputing that anything besides computer speakers is better... The only system close to decent i've ever had is my Logitech 5.1 THX system, and it was good -- but it's 2CH music performance was lacking.


Anyway, I don't have bookshelves, and i'd like to avoid wall mounting some huge thing - i dunno, I guess in wall's really kinda get things out of the way and I like how they look.

Anyone have any experience with the UAW 8.2 's ?


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

grinthock said:


> I don't think anyone is disputing that anything besides computer speakers is better... The only system close to decent i've ever had is my Logitech 5.1 THX system, and it was good -- but it's 2CH music performance was lacking.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I don't have bookshelves, and i'd like to avoid wall mounting some huge thing - i dunno, I guess in wall's really kinda get things out of the way and I like how they look.
> ...


No experience with these particular speakers but I think your on the right track here. You might consider cieling speakers, if you have access, to really get things out of the way and they do work quite well. I have two other vacation homes and I didn't want to clutter up the flooor and wall space with speakers in them and had the speakers for whole house audio and surround sound areas installed in the lids of these homes. They work out amazingly well. Wish I could remember the brand of speakers we used here but I'm at a loss. I do remember that these speakers were the enclosed type.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

I do have ceiling access -- the room isn't finished at all yet, no ceiling, no walls.... So I can do whatever I want.

My plan was (either way) ceiling speakers for my rears.


----------

